# SIP little X :(



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Yesterday, I checked the water of my newest tank (set up begin june). The water was perfectly good, so I decided to make the big jump. 
my female betta X (she has a big X spot,.. yeah I know original name) should have been the first female betta for my sorority, she would be the oldest one. I saw her grow, get bigger, fatter and more vibrant. I really loved her. Little did I knew she was going also going to make a big jump.. 

I was gone for the whole day so when I returned I checked if she was still okay.. I did not found her in her cage, nor the tank...

I hate to think she suffered for hours. It's my fault, I should have known that she was going to jump out.

She was 3,5 months old, lovely, curious, vibrant, fast. She's still a beauty.

SIP X. 07.07.14


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

SIP sweet girl <3


----------

